# Systeme D'exploitation



## JCN (17 Janvier 2008)

Salut, 
j'ai mon vieux G3 (tour bleue), qui etait sous mac OS 9. pouvez-vous me dire quel est le systeme d'exploitation le plus recent que je peux utiliser pour ce G3.

Merci


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2008)

bonjour,
je crois que pour l'installation de Leopard Mac OS 10.5 la configuration minimum est un ordinateur Mac équipé d'un G4 867 MHz
donc pour toi le top OS possible serait Tiger Mac OS 10.4 
(pense à la RAM pour que le Tigre soit à l'aise)


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2008)

Pour un G3, généralement on conseille Panther, Mac OS X.3.9.

Attention, avant de passer une machine aussi ancienne en OS X, il faut parfois faire une mise à jour du firmware (à effectuer en Mac OS 9) sous peine de casser la machine.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2008)

pour rebondir sur moonwalker
selon tes manips précedentes et les g3 le firmware est  peut etre déjà à jour ( ou pas)

il faut voir ca via un des tableaux de bord ( je sais plus lequel mais c'est dans l'aide)
-
et sur G3 , je conseille Panther
tiger c'est moins evident


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2008)

De toute façon, la mise à jour firmware ne s'exécute que si elle est nécessaire, sinon, elle prévient qu'elle ne l'est pas, donc aucun risque à la lancer. Par ailleurs (pour mon homonyme ...  Pascal), Infos système Apple ne donne la version de firmware que sous OS X, pas sous OS 9, de mémoire, et ça n'est pas un TdB.

Enfin, ce topic relève de "Classic Mac", pas d'Applications. On y va !


----------



## JCN (18 Janvier 2008)

Merci A Tous, Vos Reponses M'ont Aide


----------



## Bernard53 (18 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... Infos système Apple ne donne la version de firmware que sous OS X, pas sous OS 9, de mémoire, et ça n'est pas un TdB. ...


Si, si ça se trouve tout en bas du premier onglet, voir ce qui est entouré en rouge sur l'image






c'est un iMac G3 de la série été 2000. D'ailleurs cette version du firmware (3.30) n'est pas à jour pour l'installation de Mac OS X comme l'indique cette documentation Apple.

Salutations.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2008)

Bernard53 a dit:


> Si, si ça se trouve tout en bas du premier onglet, voir ce qui est entouré en rouge sur l'image
> 
> http://idisk.mac.com/bernard53/Public/MacG/Firmware_MacOS9.gif
> 
> ...



Exact, comme ils ont appelé ça "Rom de démarrage" je n'avais pas tilté qu'il s'agissait de l'Open Firmware. Je viens de vérifier sur le Palourde de ma fille, ça correspond bien.


----------



## Berthold (19 Janvier 2008)

JCN a dit:


> j'ai mon vieux G3 (tour bleue), qui etait sous mac OS 9. pouvez-vous me dire quel est le systeme d'exploitation le plus recent que je peux utiliser pour ce G3.


Le processeur va entre 300 et 450 MHz selon la version : je te déconseille, à l'instar de Boodou et Moonwalker, de dépasser Panther (X.3.9), par expérience, le Tigre sur un iMac G3 400 était vraiment trop à l'étroit je suis revenu en arrière, et à par quelques détails, somme toute c'est une version très au point de Mac OS X !

Par comparaison, je sens plus d'évolutions entre Jaguar(2) et Panther(3) qu'entre Panther(3) et Tiger(4).

N'hésite pas à forcer sur la RAM, bien sûr


----------



## pascalformac (19 Janvier 2008)

Berthold a raison
Ecarter Tiger au profit de Panther ( et éventuellement gonfler la mémoire)
Par contre dans ta recherche evite de chercher des OS 10.1 (puma) ou 10.2 ( jaguar) beaucoup moins aboutis que 10.3 Panther
Panther est très bien


----------

